# Hard Drive Replacement Model Numbers



## southwind (Sep 6, 2008)

My 622's HD died. I dont want to pay dish for a new receiver. So i know you can replace the HD. I also read that you could put a 500 gb hd in a 622 but I cannot find a list of oem HD that work in the 622 or 722. Does anyone have a list from dish with the HD p/n . I know Maxtor, Seagate and WD are 3 companies that made the HD for the 622 but I am trying to find a reference chart for hard drives. I am sure I am not the only one who needed to replace a hard drive.. Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

southwind said:


> My 622's HD died. I dont want to pay dish for a new receiver. So i know you can replace the HD. I also read that you could put a 500 gb hd in a 622 but I cannot find a list of oem HD that work in the 622 or 722. Does anyone have a list from dish with the HD p/n . I know Maxtor, Seagate and WD are 3 companies that made the HD for the 622 but I am trying to find a reference chart for hard drives. I am sure I am not the only one who needed to replace a hard drive.. Thanks


Normally, the internal hard drives aren't user replaceable. There are some hackers (thieves) in this group that may offer some assistance. Beware.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

southwind said:


> My 622's HD died. I dont want to pay dish for a new receiver. So i know you can replace the HD. I also read that you could put a 500 gb hd in a 622 but I cannot find a list of oem HD that work in the 622 or 722. Does anyone have a list from dish with the HD p/n . I know Maxtor, Seagate and WD are 3 companies that made the HD for the 622 but I am trying to find a reference chart for hard drives. I am sure I am not the only one who needed to replace a hard drive.. Thanks


You know the most you would pay for a replacement receiver would be $65.00 right? Most likely it would be less. Or you could add the digital home protection plan and get it replaced under that.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yahoo groups dishmod has a list of replacement drives for the 622/722:

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/dishmod/

But like the other guys said, it;s cheaper to get a replacement than to buy another drive.


----------



## Mighty H (Dec 8, 2008)

for seagate, take a look on their website search for "pipeline hd"


----------



## Bill_K (Mar 29, 2006)

So, If I own the receiver - and the HDD fails - Dish will send me a replacement receiver for only $65? I think you'll incur an additional box rental fee per month and you no longer 'own' the receiver. If my assumptions are not correct, then it never makes sense to replace the HDDs.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Dish charges the same monthly fee for an owned or leased receiver now, there are only a few cases it makes sense to BUY a receiver now. One such case is if you are at the limit of leased receivers they allow, that's about it.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

southwind said:


> My 622's HD died. I dont want to pay dish for a new receiver. So i know you can replace the HD. I also read that you could put a 500 gb hd in a 622 but I cannot find a list of oem HD that work in the 622 or 722. Does anyone have a list from dish with the HD p/n . I know Maxtor, Seagate and WD are 3 companies that made the HD for the 622 but I am trying to find a reference chart for hard drives. I am sure I am not the only one who needed to replace a hard drive.. Thanks


The Seagate ST3500830SCE is one of the drives listed for the 622 & 722. This is not a "HACK" and it is not illegal to post the information here. You can find the drive for less than $90 if you search the web carefully. I bought mine from Amazon and they are advertised on eBay.


----------



## Bill_K (Mar 29, 2006)

If I lease a receiver (rather than 'own) aren't I then obligated to a 1 or 2 year contract? If not, then there is no reason to own a receiver.


----------

